# Mech Test Results



## mot14 (Dec 15, 2011)

T/F 42 out of 80 - not good....


----------



## thwlruss (Dec 15, 2011)

93% Boom!


----------



## jamiecta (Dec 15, 2011)

how do you know the % correct?


----------



## thwlruss (Dec 15, 2011)

Texas Board website provides. Maybe try your state


----------



## nolaeng1978 (Dec 15, 2011)

Anyone know the passing score of the ME exam 60%? 70%? Texas PEs could help with this one since your score is reported to you pass or fail.


----------



## jamiecta (Dec 16, 2011)

thwlruss said:


> Texas Board website provides. Maybe try your state


ah ok. I'm 99% sure my state doesn't do that. The only thing on their site I can do is look myself up in the license database.


----------



## eselcen (Dec 16, 2011)

congrats to you all

thwlruss since your are frrom TX, do you have any idea about cut score?


----------



## gaurav0323 (Dec 16, 2011)

Gents,

I failed Texas Mechanical Systems and Material (MD)

Score 44/80.

Percentage: 68%.

Can anyone please tell in how many more questions I would be on 70%.


----------



## thwlruss (Dec 16, 2011)

eselcen said:


> congrats to you all
> 
> thwlruss since your are frrom TX, do you have any idea about cut score?


Thanks.

No I do not know the cut score. I cannot even determine my raw score, XX/80, as perhaps a way to determine the curve.


----------



## thwlruss (Dec 16, 2011)

jamiecta said:


> thwlruss said:
> 
> 
> > Texas Board website provides. Maybe try your state
> ...


Thats too bad. You seemed more prepared than me. Maybe just assume you got a 96%. Well done!


----------



## jamiecta (Dec 16, 2011)

haha. Thanks! I guess the only important thing is that we passed. Congrats again


----------



## fba0861 (Dec 19, 2011)

CA Results came out today. I passed! 

Though I have not posted here before (I think), your posts regarding tabbing, preparation, etc, have been most helpful.

Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## Trev... P.E. (Dec 19, 2011)

Got the pass letter today too, feeelin good


----------



## eselcen (Dec 19, 2011)

ladies and gentleman

I am a professional engineer


----------



## aneesu786 (Jan 6, 2012)

Passed!! in Mechanical Design, Pennsylvania


----------

